# bones will rain from the sky



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i went back 7 pages and didn't see any topics! though i know people have read it.

if you read it, how did it change how you interact with your dog(s)? why did you make those changes?

....of my recent book order, i started reading bringing light to shadow, but got stuck at the bit where shadow is aggressive to her husband, who leaves the room (i think) and she tells shadow to go apologize and suck up to her husband. i have to admit i was like 'maybe i'll read brenda aloof's aggression book now! hum de dum!'

anyways, i started reading suzanne clothier's bones will rain from the sky last night and i am LOVING it! it made me cry a bit. 

i already took out some of the training we do, and instead, i'm trying (w/everything i've learnt and am learning about dog body language) to just be w/the dogs and build a stronger bond with them. i have bonds w/both already, but just to have that be even stronger. 

....both dogs responded so well to my (probably really bad dog body language) attempts! 

in their own ways....luc will never be a normal dog, but he was so thrilled and spent the entire time sitting next to or partially on me, and he slept partially on me all last night (usually i get my own space even though he's on the bed). that, or i inadvertantly made him possessive of me....heh. 

teagan - who had rank issues when she came, though we've worked through a lot of that - was so excited! she gave up looking out the window or playing w/toys (how she generally occupies her free time in the evenings) to dance around me. she always likes to roll in the snow (she makes snow angels!), and i was reading that it can be a sign of great happiness or ectasy, so i got down on the kitchen floor and rolled around on my back (don't laugh!) at her to try to tell her that i'm estatic she's part of my family. and she got this big grin on her face and groomed me for a really long time (until i was like 'BLECH'). then we had fun playing with each other. 

i mean, i've always spent a lot of time w/my dogs, and i play with them, work with them, and try to incorporate dog body language into my interactions with them - i don't know how to put in to words what the difference was last night, except, i guess, what she wrote about there being light or joy in the dogs eyes - that was my goal. usually i want to have fun with them - and work on obedience - or have fun with them - and get some exercise. there's always something else. what i did last night wasn't that different from other things i do with them - except that i just wanted joy from us being together to be what we got out of it. 

anyways, we all enjoyed it, so i'm going to keep on doing it, even though it's kinda nerdy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I love this book. Several parts made me laugh out loud, and other parts (particularly near the end) required having a box of kleenex handy. But the whole thing was enjoyable and very good.

It's a book I wish more dog owners would read. Particularly those who tend to get hung up on all the "being the alpha" crap.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jarn i just wanted joy from us being together.... i'm going to keep on doing it, even though it's kinda nerdy.


Boy, I loved this post







. I didn't have a dog as a child. At 56 I think some of what I do with Wolf is childish-but I don't care. Like when he stalks me and then pounces and I pretend to be surprised-that definitely lights that joy-lantern in his eyes. 

So you can talk about the need for psychoactive drugs for some people to get pleasure out of life. It's bound to be healthier to get and love a dog.









Mary Jane


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have it but have not started reading it yet, I'm currently finishing up "the other end of the leash" which I absolutely love, I will have to pick it up as soon as I finish with this one.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

the other end of the leash was great too!

mary jane, we were only ever allowed fish as pets when we were kids....i was always improvising. once i had a pet worm (don't ask) and i had a pet garter snake once (i caught it, obviously, my mom said 'fine, you can keep it, but you have to catch beetles to feed it' ewwww! ....i let garty go to freedom. 

i love being silly with the dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Is it a training manual or a story book? Susane Clothier is the one with the training articles website.. is the book easy to read?


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

very easy to read.

so far, it's just about learning to read and to listen to what your dog is telling you, and about bonding with your dog. not as simple as that sounds, of course, but it's very good.

i haven't finished it yet.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

It's one of those books you can't lay down once you start reading- It's def. one of my favorites and a must read for every dog owner. 
It's not a training -or "how to" book-, it's about building your relationship based on mutual trust and respect. It's not about who's boss, but dealing with situations by seeing the dog's point of view. Truly a great book!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree that it's a must-read book for every dog owner. It's about as far from a training manual as you can get - there are no how-tos about teaching specific behaviors, it's not the slightest bit technical, VERY easy to read. As others have said, it's about building the relationship between you and your dog. She believes many behavior issues need to be fixed at the foundation level, which is the relationship. Definitely a laugh/cry/hug your dog kind of book. 

I was fortunate to spend a weekend with Suzanne at a seminar here in the Bay Area a year ago. She is absolutely wonderful, and I loved every minute! Her intuitive way with dogs is amazing, which I fully expected from reading her book and articles, but in addition, she is a very funny speaker, and so down to earth. 

She said she was working on another book, who knows when it will be out, but I can't wait. She's the trainer I can only aspire to be one day.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think I read it once a year!!

It is truly a MUST HAVE book!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I found this book to be absolutely life-changing. I LOVED it. It so made me change how I thought and felt about training, putting me more in-tune with Gracie. I want to re-read it for parts I may have missed. It was truly brilliant and I wrote to Suzanne to tell her that. She did a seminar near me last year and I'm kicking myself now for not going (I was pinching pennies deciding between her or Brenda Aloff - I went to Brenda and was very disappointed). I hope Suzanne goes on the seminar circuit again soon! READ IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, I think that now I'm going to have to go try to find this book the next time I have a day off!

Kris


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

the more i read, the more i love. it's a great book! 

and its really interesting to see how her working to establish a relationship/bond w/the animals can work so quickly when she's got a dog/owner she's working with.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm trying to hurry up and finish what I'm reading so I can start it!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I loved the book. She also has a website that includes some articles. You might be interested. 

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Definately a great book.

And don't feel silly for having fun with the dogs in a doggy way. I've been known to play bow to Risa to get her running and bouncy.


----------



## towtrip (Dec 12, 2003)

This is one of my favorite books!! Laugh, cry, say *ah-hah!* ... it's all in there.

In fact, I asked her permission to use a quote from this book for some Echo Dogs t-shirts, mugs, etc. and she granted it. 

"The responsibility for being humane lies strictly within our own hearts." (I think it's around pg. 245, or so)


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i play bow to them all the time, but i do feel a little silly rolling around on my back, but silly in a fun way


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

"It's a book I wish more dog owners would read. Particularly those who tend to get hung up on all the "being the alpha" crap."

Chris,

love the above comment you made. I have been trying to figure out how to raise the Alpha Dog thing on this board versus my partnership theory, but haven't quite figured out a way to articulate it. I will give this book a read.

For those that have not, give "Merle's Door" a read.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Merle's Door was a great book! I read it just after I got Luc, and it really cemented me looking at him as my partner. I wouldn't do everything he did in the book, but I loved that message.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I love the book. I only started reading it last night and got to page 101, but like "Merle's Door" it is starting to change my opinion on how I deal with my dogs.

I highly recommend.


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

After reading these posts I had to find this book. Just got it last night and haven't gotten too far yet. So far what I'm reading speaks to me in response to that little voice that has been saying "something's missing..." there are alot of books out there about how to read your dog's body language, but this approach, as others have written here, is a non-technical, intuitive approach, which each of us have to find for ourselves with our dogs. It's so easy to have all the right intentions and no clue. 
Thanks for bringing up this book!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I asked for it to my brother who is in USA right now. I hope to have it in 3-4 weeks in my hands.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I ordered this (plus 2 other recommended books) from dogwise about a week ago and it arrived in Australia today. That service is very impressive.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Some prior posters have said this book it not about training, but to me it is. For a few reasons. It gives numerous suggestions on how to deal with your dog in differing situations. And it discusses the older training methods, much harsher and why the harsh approach is neither good for you or your dog.

Love the book.


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good read. I'll have to pick it up. Thanks for posting! 

I have always played with all of my dogs on their level. Get down on all fours and play bow, ruff house and wrestle with them. A good game of chase me then I'll chase you. My furkids absolutely love it. 

My neighbors must think I'm absolutely crazy watching me run around my back yard hooting and hollering and laughing, playing chase and fetch with my furkids. To heck with what they think.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I got my copy from amazon(signed /not new but in great condition) for $9 + shipping. I am into it by 25 pages and it is very good so far! Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

If you get a bit bored between about pages 60-110 keep reading. 

All in all this is the best dog book Ihave ever read.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a bit stuck and bored with it, I'll keep reading, she has an interesting writing style that I'm struggling with. I love her ideas though.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

My brother has the book, but I wont have it until the end of May... Aaaaargh!


----------

